# Thoughts of Majorca



## EamonC (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello. This is my first thread so I'll be relatively quick lol. I live in Ireland and I was thinking of moving to Majorca (North) when the whole economic crisis goes away to work as a Police Officer. I wouldn't wanna live in a big ass touristy place I'd rather work somewhere Peaceful and laid-back. I was hoping if I could get some tips as to where I should move and if there would be good work there.

Awaiting your suggestions
EamonC


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

EamonC said:


> Hello. This is my first thread so I'll be relatively quick lol. I live in Ireland and I was thinking of moving to Majorca (North) when the whole economic crisis goes away to work as a Police Officer. I wouldn't wanna live in a big ass touristy place I'd rather work somewhere Peaceful and laid-back. I was hoping if I could get some tips as to where I should move and if there would be good work there.
> 
> Awaiting your suggestions
> EamonC


You want to be a police officer in Majorca?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

EamonC said:


> Hello. This is my first thread so I'll be relatively quick lol. I live in Ireland and I was thinking of moving to Majorca (North) when the whole economic crisis goes away to work as a Police Officer. I wouldn't wanna live in a big ass touristy place I'd rather work somewhere Peaceful and laid-back. I was hoping if I could get some tips as to where I should move and if there would be good work there.
> 
> Awaiting your suggestions
> EamonC



I've got a feeling you need to be a Spanish national to be in the Guardia Civil or the Police local??! Are you a police officer in Ireland? Do you have any training? Do you speak Mallorcan?? I suspect those are issues that will need to be addressed first in any case????

However, before you do anything, you need to get over there for a fact finding mission!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've got a feeling you need to be a Spanish national to be in the Guardia Civil or the Police local??! Are you a police officer in Ireland? Do you have any training? Do you speak Mallorcan?? I suspect those are issues that will need to be addressed first in any case????
> 
> However, before you do anything, you need to get over there for a fact finding mission!
> 
> Jo xxx


I think they do sometimes employ _extranjeros_ in the local police - but I don't think they do in the Guardia

but either way - you would definitely need to be fluent at least in Castellano & probaly also in the local language in Mallorca


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I think they do sometimes employ _extranjeros_ in the local police - but I don't think they do in the Guardia
> 
> but either way - you would definitely need to be fluent at least in Castellano & probaly also in the local language in Mallorca


No, you have to be Spanish or have Spanish nationality, but I can't believe the OP doesn't know that, so either he made a mistake or this is supposed to be a joke


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No, you have to be Spanish or have Spanish nationality, but I can't believe the OP doesn't know that, so either he made a mistake or this is supposed to be a joke


I thought I'd read of some high-immigrant areas employing foreigners as local police


I could be wrong though


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have said before....we need a sticky about this.
How many more downright daft posts are we going to have to reply to????
Must go...I'm just completing my application to be a social worker in Kazakhstan.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

My sister in law is studying to join the local police and you definately need to be spanish


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I think it's a typo, he meant "Polite Official".


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

leedsutdgem said:


> My sister in law is studying to join the local police and you definately need to be spanish


I stand corrected

I'm sure I did hear of it though - they must have been here long enough to have taken nationality






unless I dreamed the entire thing..............


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't know if this is even a serious post!!! 

If it is then my suggestion if you want to persue a career such as this would be to contact the Policia Loca, National, & Guardia and speak with them because I really think they are the only ones suited to answer your queries. I presume with your plans you speak fluent spanish? If so then I would speak to them and see what they say. If you are not fluent (both written and spoken) then I woudn't even bother to be honest.

As for areas, IF they do recruit foreigners (which to be frank I highly doubt), then I would be contacting the Police in the touristy areas. I know this is not where you want to be, but I think that the only possible use for a brit in the police would be in an area highly populated with brits!

On a final note, like others have said I really do doubt that you would find work as a police officer BUT there may be other avenues within the police or other autorities you could look at - for example if you are fluent and qualified in Spanish possibly working doing translations etc MAY be an option.

The problem in spain (which I guess is not a problem, its quite right really), is that it is a case of "its not what you know, its who you know", and I really think it will be hard to get into something like this - sorry!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> As for areas, IF they do recruit foreigners (which to be frank I highly doubt), then I would be contacting the Police in the touristy areas. I know this is not where you want to be, but I think that the only possible use for a brit in the police would be in an area highly populated with brits!



They don't - I looked it up!!

But, you gave a nice answer anyway


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I have said before....we need a sticky about this.
> How many more downright daft posts are we going to have to reply to????
> Must go...I'm just completing my application to be a social worker in Kazakhstan.


We are in receipt of your application for a position as a social worker but regret to inform you that such positions do not exist due to our wonderful human rights & discrimination policies.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Eamon, no offence meant, but you have as much chance of becoming a police officer in Spain as I have of winning the Lotto.

Where I lived in Spain you would need to be a fairly near relative of the local Mayor before you would even be considered even for a taxi licence.

However, best of luck with your dream.


----------

